# Factory Stereo with Aftermarket Subwoofers



## aalthouse (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello,
I have a 2014 Cruze LTZ that uses the chevy MyLink. I have 2 12" memphis subs run by 500 watt rockford fosgate amp. The stereo seems to be creating a hole in the bass (around 125hz), as in say a kick drum doesn't sound like a full kick drum. On the other end around 40hz, the stereo seems to boost the bass much that the amp is easily overloaded and headlight dimming occurs.

My question is, has anyone with subs in their cruzes experienced having lacking mid bass or excessive sub-bass when installing subs? If so, did you correct it and how did you do it? Or is there a way to bypass the factory stereo's internal EQ (the kind of EQ the typical user can't access).

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Check out @XtremeRevolution ,he has several posts about this and his tuning of the system via miniDSP. Do you have the factory Pioneer 9 speaker (you'll have a center channel speaker instead of a dash pocket)? I personally run my stereo:
Bass -3 Mid +4 Treble +5. Fader and balance centered.


I would turn any bass boost on the amplifier off. 
Depending on whether your sealed or ported, turn on a subsonic filter if your amp has it for the later style enclosure. 
I would turn the amplifier gain all the way down and insert the music you listen to the most.
Adjust the volume and EQ to where the mids and highs sound good but are not distorting. Personally if you go much past 2/3-3/4 volume max you will start over driving your signal.
You may want to fade to the front just a click or two, this will bring more presence to the front.
Once the factory components are adjusted integrate the subwoofer gain to where it is to your liking at the maximum gain setting. 
Play with the x over frequency to get a smooth transition around 75hz it will start to be noticable that it is behind you.
If you have a phase shift switch check and make sure that it doesnt sound better 180° out of phase. If they point towards the trunk it should be at 180.
Add sound deadening to the front doors. It will bring out the mids.
Other than that you may want to save up for a dsp and front end set up as detailed by XR. I will be doing something similar to his setup but using solely the factory amp to power aftermarket speakers. I have a thread started but it's in its infancy at the moment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The SQ Car Audio Thread V2
No Splicing, Amplifier and Subwoofer Tutorial
Inside the Pioneer Amplifier
Factory Headunit sound quality Dropped with Aftermarket AMP , Speakers & Sub
and just because
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes
Aftermarket headunit installation troubles
Removal Tutorial Mylink 7" Touchscreen System


----------

